# Laid back puppy



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I love these photos of a very patient and chilled out Pippin at the PYO farm


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So do I, what is a PYO farm?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Pick your own! Fruit or veg 
Pippin didn't want to help then?


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

It was fruit and she was banned!


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah, very well behaved


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Patient and chilled?????! What kind of monster have you got there?? You are giving new puppy parents a false sense of what it's like to have a 'poo.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry Neil, you are right! I never seem to have the camera when she transforms into the devil's dog!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pippin is such a curlywurly cutie. 
She does remind me of Kiki as a pup - I think because of the shorter nose and ears - the cava influence? I think that perhaps the cava bit is slightly less mad than the cocka bit


----------

